# Come here for a second...



## TraduttoreMoltoAmatoriale

Hello,

I am a writer from Italy who never published any book. But I just finished writing my first adventure/comedy book, in which two Italian girls travel around Europe and end up in a lot of trouble and adventure. In one scene these girls end up in a dutch clinic, where they are greeted by a middle-aged woman receptionist. This woman immediately understands from their accent that the girls are italian, and loudly calls a young boy who works at the clinic and who speaks Italian. She would say something like "Willy! Come here for a second, darling, there are other two italian girls". I would like to report this sentence in dutch in the book but unfortunately I don't speak dutch.

Two explanations: the "darling" is said in a joking way by the woman towards the young boy with which she is very familiar; the fact she says "there are two other italian girls" is because a large group of italian girls just ended up at the same clinic. I don't need a literal translation, just something in everyday language that looks realistic.

One more thing: am I correct in saying that the woman, in that context, would probably greet the girls with "Goedemorgen" and say "Dank je wel" for "thank you?"

Dank je wel ;-)


----------



## Astilbe

Hé Willy! kom 'ns even hier, lieverd, er zijn weer twee Italiaanse meisjes.

_Goedemorgen _and _Dank je wel_ are correct


----------



## TraduttoreMoltoAmatoriale

Thank you very much


----------



## Varis

I agree with Astilbe's translation, but I think 'Dank je wel' should be written (in relatively modern Dutch) as one word: 'Dankjewel'. With spaces, it looks to me (a 36-yo Dutch speaker) as a bit archaic.


----------



## bibibiben

Varis said:


> I agree with Astilbe's translation, but I think 'Dank je wel' should be written (in relatively modern Dutch) as one word: 'Dankjewel'. With spaces, it looks to me (a 36-yo Dutch speaker) as a bit archaic.



Not archaic at all. It's as modern as you can get it. More information: https://onzetaal.nl/taaladvies/advies/dankjewel-dankuwel-dank-je-wel-dank-u-wel


----------



## Varis

bibibiben said:


> Not archaic at all. It's as modern as you can get it. More information: https://onzetaal.nl/taaladvies/advies/dankjewel-dankuwel-dank-je-wel-dank-u-wel



I was just relaying how it looked to me, personally.


----------



## Ywelis

I used to feel the same way as Varis, dank je wel is often spelled without spaces, but that is not the correct form. For a book, I would definitely write dank je wel with spaces. In more informal situations, such as on twitter, facebook or in e-mails, I often used the spaceless variant.


----------

